# Old engines



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have these two engines that somebody gave me back in the seventies. The yellow one is a Mantua with a number 3975 stamped on the underside of the frame. The black one is minus the tender and is a Revell from 1957 number 3600-004. So the question is how old is the yellow one and would there be any value to either one? They both do run and they both are cast metal. . Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pieces, from the 50s thru early 60s...the OMAHA looks to be someone's work other than the maker. They're HO so don't plan a college fund on them...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha! I know what you mean. The black one is by Revell and is stamped 1957. The yellow one is from Mantua and was fist issued in 1949. This one I'll call a 1951 issue as far as I can find. I figure $20 for either one would be a fair price. No? Pete


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Just for fun I'd put them on ebay auctions. Revelle has a somewhat of cult following.

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They'd be worth a quick 20 each but, like Greg said, the Revell is worth a shot on the 'Bay...

That NYC is temptin'...I have its plastic kin here...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes you do Shaygetz. Looks nice too. Had a guy in the store today who is interested in mine. He said he'd be back tomorrow. I don't know if he's serious or not but I told him $20 for it. Glad I was in the ball park but I don't mind raising the price either if I find I'm wrong. I found a picture of the black UP one under Mantua online and it looks exactly like mine. They had one with the tall stack and another very similar but with a short stack. Pete


----------

